# Troubleshooting: No video output



## LyGuy (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi guys, so heres the problem:
I bought a Compaq Presario SR5130-NX with the following specs
----------------------------------------------------------------
Base processor
Athlon 64 X2 (W) 3800+ 2.0 GHz (65W)

*
2000 MT/s (mega transfers/second)
*
Socket 775

Chipset
GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
Motherboard

*
Manufacturer: Asus
*
Motherboard Name: M2N68-LA
*
HP/Compaq motherboard name: Ivy-GL6

Memory
Component Attributes
Memory Installed 1 GB
Maximum allowed 4 GB* (2 x 2 GB)

*Actual available memory may be less
Speed supported PC2-5300 MB/sec
Type 240 pin, DDR2 SDRAM

Hard drive

*
200 GB SATA 3G (3.0 Gb/sec)
*
7200 rpm

Video Graphics
Integrated graphics

Sound/Audio
High Definition 6-channel audio

* ALC 888 chipset
----------------------------------------------------------------

I transfered everything to a new case http://www.nzxt.com/products/alpha/ as soon as I opened the box, with the exception of replacing new RAM. I never turned on the Compaq in its former casing. 

So I plug everything in and the power comes on, led lights up, fans running, dvd-rom opens and closes, HDD boots up, but theres no video.

I rechecked all cables, the monitor is connected to the motherboard as it uses integrated video card. 

I did extensive searching on the net and troubleshooting and exhausted my resources. Since then I have replaced the PSU that came with the Compaq (250w lol) with a 535w PSU.

Only other 2 possible leads I have are: putting back the 1g RAM that came with the Compaq and my power sw/power led/reset sw are in the wrong pins.

There is no motherboard manual for the M2N68-LA listed on the ASUS website so I had to look at the wiring from the old case to match the pin connections for the power switch, hdd led, power led and reset switch, which ended up as this:

9-pin connector:
[] [] [] [] 
[] [] [] [] []

setup:
[P.led][P.Sw]
[H.DD][R.Sw][]


----------



## LyGuy (Dec 28, 2007)

So I'm back after trying it out with the original RAM stick, still no video output.
Old RAM: 
hynix 1gb 555mhz

New RAM:
Kingmax 2gb 667mhz
x2
4gb RAM total

Also, I forgot to note that it originally made beeping noises 1 long , 1 short, which I found out to be some video card error. That was when I had the nVidia 512mb 8500GT installed in the PCIx slot but since then have removed it to get rid of the beeping. (Thought I could plug it in, startup windows, disable onboard vid card and install new driver right away).


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to TSF. Have you tried reseting the cmos? You do this by removeing the battery for about 5 to 10 minutes the re inserting it. Make sure when you do this it has the original ram and no video card in it.


----------



## LyGuy (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay tried that with original RAM and still no video output.
I noticed the PSU didn't come with a CPU connector so I'm buying an adapter for that.

Could that be the problem?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You mean one of the cables wasnt pluged into the motherboard?


----------



## quezicotl (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG!, u didn't have the cpu hooked up to the psu? well no suprise.


----------



## LyGuy (Dec 28, 2007)

Well there's a 4pin connector that looked like this:
[ ] [ ]
[ ] [ ]
which was beside the CPU.

The PSU only has 1 4pin connector that fit that shape, and there was a sticker on it that labeled "Not for CPU". That went next to the 20-pin connector which supplied the power to the mobo from the PSU.

Someone said I needed to buy a 4pin adapter to get power to the CPU, but another friend of mine said I don't need it. 
I'll post pics if it helps.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes you always need that 4 pin connector to be pluged in.


----------



## quezicotl (Dec 29, 2007)

I would find out as much info about what the adaptor is for and what it does ( especially in saving your computer from burning up) or blowing your proccessor right out of the case.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the four pin connector to the m/b has 2 black and 2 yellow wires
this is the aux power connector,the plug is approx half inch square
you will not geta screen without it is plugged in


----------



## LyGuy (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay bought another power supply 
CoolerMaster 500w, this time made sure it had the 4-pin CPU connector.
Plug it all in and works now. 

Thanks for all the help everyone appreciate it!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it fixed


----------

